# BNR is the gen 2 turbo still happening?



## juulcruze (Oct 13, 2021)

Ashtonswindle said:


> I have been looking at the site and waiting for updates. I hope this is still happening because trust me a lot of us want this😭


The only bit of recent info I could find was from their Facebook page - on a picture from this July of the turbos in development, BNR replied and said, "we’ve opened up to more beta testers. There are currently around 5 vehicles with these installed doing final testing" (this is from 3 weeks ago).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes it is, I have 6 of them on the road for stress testing and comparison at different elevations, etc. Look for them before Christmas. Worst case VERY early next year.


----------



## Ashtonswindle (Nov 6, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Yes it is, I have 6 of them on the road for stress testing and comparison at different elevations, etc. Look for them before Christmas. Worst case VERY early next year.


What are the chances I could be apart of this beta test🤷


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Email me [email protected]


----------

